# Irish job interview



## Jillaroo (Nov 17, 2013)

IRISH JOB INTERVIEW

Murphy applied for a fermentation operator post at a famous Irish firm based in Dublin

A Pole applied for the same job and since both applicants had similar qualifications, they were asked to take a test by the Manager. 

When the results were in, both men had scored 19 out of 20. 

The manager went to Murphy and said, "Thank you for coming to the interview, but well i've decided to give the Pole the job." 

Murphy, "And why would you be doing that?"

"We both got 19 questions correct."

"This being Ireland and me being Irish surely I should get the job." 

Manager, "We have made our decision not on the correct answers, but on the question you got wrong." 

Murphy, "And just how would one incorrect answer be better than another?" 

Manager, "Simple. On question number 7 the Pole wrote down, 'I don't know.'

You put down, Neither do I


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 17, 2013)

Did you hear about the Irish tap dancer?
He sprained his ankle, dancing on the sink!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2013)

*sigh*

Nothing against you, Jillie, but this brought to mind a question about what ever happened to tolerance and the nature of this world when a joke like this can be freely passed around and it doesn't raise an eyebrow, but just change the ethnic make-up to any one of the currently "hot" groups and you'll be inundated with lawsuits.

That reminds me - 3 Irishmen stumble drunkenly into a lawyer's office ... layful:


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 17, 2013)

You are so right Phil.  Change that to a black and a Mexican and see how long it takes for the PC police to arrive.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 17, 2013)

Jilly, don't listen to them....I thought it was funny


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Jilly, don't listen to them....I thought it was funny



I did too, and I'm quarter Irish.

Just sayin' ... :apathy:


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought it was funny too. I also like polish jokes, black jokes, okie jokes,wetback jokes, etc. It's the stupid PC crowd that complain about everything.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 17, 2013)

People just need to get over themselves and being so highly offended about anything and everything that's said.  What a nation of wussies we are evolving into.

I'm offended by people who are so offended everytime someone opens their mouth, especially to the truth.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 17, 2013)

It's just jokes, folks.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 17, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I'm offended by people who are so offended /QUOTE]
> 
> That's my favorite thing to say, "I'm offended by you being offended..."


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Ozarkgal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm offended by people who are so offended /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 17, 2013)

_*And you wonder why i haven't been posting jokes of late, you won't see any more from me*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*And you wonder why i haven't been posting jokes of late, you won't see any more from me*_



Talk about having a sense of humor ... 

This board is saturated with jokes, most of which I don't even check out but I'm sure there are plenty of them based upon one of the great truths of comedy - race, religion or sex. Yours just happened to fall into the race category and I just happened to make a serious observation about humanity based on the joke.

I won't do it again.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 17, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*And you wonder why i haven't been posting jokes of late, you won't see any more from me*_




No, No, No Jilly...your sense of humor and wittiness is an asset to the board.  I really don't think anyone here was offended by the joke, just responding to Phil's comment, whom I sincerely doubt was offended.  Not trying to speak for him, but I think he was just making an observation about the PC state of the state these days. 

Correct me if I'm wrong Phil.

Like That Guy said, "It's just jokes, folks." 

I guess what fries me is the fact that I know people that have no problem popping off an off color or non-PC joke in the safety of friends or relatives, but act so above it if they were to hear the same joke in a public venue.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 17, 2013)

_With this damn Political Correctness people aren't game to speak anymore for fear of upsetting someone, toughen up is what i say.
I will have a good laugh if it is about Australians i don't get offended.
 One just needs to look at what they are doing to our lovely Nursery Rhymes, changing the words so a certain few aren't offended Pffft
  Makes me very sad. _


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 17, 2013)

Political correctnes is gone tooooo-far. Soon we shall have a "Sibling" instead of "Brother" office machines!
As far for ethnic jokes, say Irish, The Irish comedians deliver the best Irish jokes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _One just needs to look at what they are doing to our lovely Nursery Rhymes, changing the words so a certain few aren't offended Pffft
> _



I actually do the opposite - take the innocent versions and dirty them up. 

Sorry if I ruffled your feathers, Jill.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 17, 2013)

_I forgive you Phil_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 17, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I forgive you Phil_



Aww...that's what I love..we can all play nice in the end.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 17, 2013)

Dunno if it's just me bein' racist/culturalist/tribal/xenophoic... or whatever that perfectly normal human survival gene is called these days... but I've found that jokes we find funny  are those with a twist on a grain of truth in them.

It's the twist on that basic truth that makes them funny at all.  Jokes without a twist are statements. Jokes that are really derrogatory simply aren't funny, they're just spiteful stupidity told by fools.

Most, Irish/Polish type jokes are more endearing than denigrating.  It's that 'Irishness' that endears the Irish to us.  Like many, I'm descended from them too and often smile at some of the stuff my grandmother did, and the strange ways she had of expressing things.  I never for a single moment though, ever underestimated her IQ! 
 Nor was my Scottish descended grandmother mean with a dollar, yet how many Scots jokes are based on that?  The Scots know they're not really mean but see the funny side of the world thinking so.  
Aussies are not all called Bruce, nor are they all Steve Irwin types but I for one think it's hilarious that the rest of the world thinks so.

Seems the only people who get offended are those in who's cultures the humour gene has been bred out.  Pity for them, tough luck.

PC ness is every bit as bad as all the other isms that have tried to suppress and detour human nature.  Who wants to live in a humourless Gulag where everybody is equally bloody miserable?

All races/cultures have traits.  That's what makes them races.  It  doesn't make them unequal, superior, inferior, smarter, dumber, better or worse than any other race it simply makes them different.  Vive la difference!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2013)

:weird:  Okay, you know I'm gonna put my :2cents: in here, like it or not.   The way I see it, this entire thread after the first post was completely misunderstood...

Jill posted a joke about an Irish and a Polish man.  Phil just commented that he remembered a time when tolerance of jokes like these were to the point where people didn't even raise an eyebrow about them.  But nowadays, it they were said about a "hot" ethnic group, lawsuits would be filed.  Rkunsaw agreed.

Even though neither of them said anything negative at all about Jill or the joke, Katy pooh-poo'd both of them, insinuating they were saying that the joke wasn't funny.  

Both of them kindly were quick to explain that they both thought the joke was funny, and were just pointing out that these days, it would be considered 'politically incorrect' by the PC crowd.

Jill then, came back and got the wrong impression that they were saying something against her and the joke, and took offense...but there was no real reason for her to do that.

Phil once again explained that he was just making an observation about humanity.  Ozarkgal was spot on when she tried to explain what Phil meant.

Phil, being the gentleman that he is, apologized although he really did nothing wrong...but he knew that Jill was offended, and he didn't want to upset her.

Okay, maybe my understanding of this whole thread is way off, but I'm half Polish...maybe I missed something. layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm roughly quarter Oirish by dilution so it's odds on I have too...  


I just waded in 'cos I never miss an opportunity to hammer PC ness around the ears.  It wasn't about the joke at all really.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 17, 2013)

_Oh for heavens sakes it is all done and dusted i won't be posting any more jokes please leave it at that, talk about making a mountain out of a molehill_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2013)

Come on Jill, none of us have a problem with you or the joke, that's what we're trying to say...please keep 'em coming! :bighug:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 17, 2013)

Jilly ...  Tch, can't understand how anyone who still speaks to me can  be so sensitive about the small stuff.  Thought I'd scraped that off by now. 



It's not about you, or even about the joke, it was triggered by a flippant remark about PCness which on some forums roools and spoils the opportunity to indulge ourselves in these harmless jokes. It was, to my understanding, pro the joke not agin it.

By stopping posting them you are acceding to the rules of the PCness that you don't approve of.

Keep posting them as often as possible!
 Never give in to PCness!!

...  does that make sense to anyone else?  Seems ok from here... but you can never be sure how it looks to others these days... siiiiiigh.  
 Not that I really care all that much.


----------



## Casper (Nov 17, 2013)

_*Takes quite a lot to offend me as I'm pretty broadminded, but this PCness really gives me the s*its......Jilly, just keep posting (clean ones that islayful and I'll be reading them and laughing along with you....*_


----------



## Katybug (Nov 18, 2013)

We Americans are all from SOMEWHERE other than here, excluding the poor American Indians, and how many thousands of jokes I have enjoyed over the years involving almost every other country in the world -- where some of our ancestors (in most cases, a lot of 'em) came from.  I'm speaking for my part as maternal side/French and paternal side/Scotch/Irish, I enjoy them, so keep'em coming, Jilly.  The French & Irish jokes to me are the funniest.

Also want to mention, my handicapped daughter takes no offense whatsoever at being called handicapped, disabled or any other respectable word for it.  She thinks it's silly when people apologize & stumble all over themselves in not referring to her as "physically challenged."  (That's the politically correct title these days...ppfffttt!!!)

It goes w/o saying we always have to cut Phil a bit of slack, I know he means no harm.  LOL :sentimental:  As for the PC crowd's way of thinking and from what I'm reading, I'm very grateful I'm not a part of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> It's not about you, or even about the joke, it was triggered by a flippant remark about PCness which on some forums roools and spoils the opportunity to indulge ourselves in these harmless jokes. It was, to my understanding, pro the joke not agin it.



*YES!!!  The comment was PRO (or for) the joke, NOT against it!!!  *Glad you can understand the comment!  Okay, so now it's you, me, Ozarkgal, Rkunsaw and.........?????????



Katybug said:


> It goes w/o saying we always have to cut Phil a bit of slack, I know he means no harm.  LOL :sentimental:



:banghead:  *Cut him slack for WHAT???  HE DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!!!  *Maybe they can hire an interpreter for this forum, so innocent comments won't be distorted in the future, definitely unfair!


----------



## That Guy (Nov 18, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*And you wonder why i haven't been posting jokes of late, you won't see any more from me*_



NOOOOOOOOOoooooooo!!!!  Don't stop!!!  Please!


----------



## Katybug (Nov 18, 2013)

SeaBreeze: :banghead:*Cut him slack for WHAT??? HE DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!!! Maybe they can hire an interpreter for this forum, so innocent comments won't be distorted in the future, definitely unfair!  

I read Phil's post in apologizing and saying he wouldn't do it again.  I love the guy and threw my lousy 2 cents worth in defending him.  He had apologized to me on another matter, same day, when I was kidding with him all along and so was he. And I was also completely saying in jest about "cutting him some slack."  Nothing whatsoever meant *_*even **remotely bitchy or derogatory.

Now, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!   BIG * *to all!!!  My sincerest apologies to Jill if it appeared I was doing anything other than trying to make her feel better.*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2013)

I give up.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2013)

What about them Yankees, huh?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 18, 2013)

_Time to move on folks Phil & I have sorted things out, honest mistake we are all friends here so let's get back to what we do best Chatting_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 18, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Time to move on folks Phil & I have sorted things out, honest mistake we are all friends here so let's get back to what we do best Chatting_



.........and posting HUMOR!!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah!  That!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> .........and posting HUMOR!!!



A rabbi, a priest and a Buddhist monk are on a life raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 18, 2013)

Could we keep pelagic nomenclature generic please?  It can prove geographically sensitive to focus on a particular feature.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Could we keep pelagic nomenclature generic please?  It can prove geographically sensitive to focus on a particular feature.



*sigh*

A rabbi, a priest and a Buddhist monk are on a life raft on top of the euphotic zone of a large body of saline water partly enclosed by land, just inside the necrotic zone during a neap tide ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 18, 2013)

This thread that refuses to die reminds me of a scene in the late, great Peter Seller's film, The Party. Sellers played a two bit actor who mistakenly got invited to a big Hollywood director's glitzy party.  Prior to getting the invite he was acting in a scene where he was a bugle player in French Foreign Legion and he gets shot.  He is supposed to fall over dead, instead in order to expand on his role, he keeps sounding his bugle, and every time you think he has drawn his last breath, he rises up again to blow a few more notes, much to the consternation of the director.

Needless to say,  from the moment his feet crossed the threshold of the director's front door when he arrived at the party, mayhem followed.  A very funny film and if you haven't seen it, it's worth a watch.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2013)

LOL, The Party was a super funny movie, I laughed all the way through it, a must see for those who like comedy!


----------



## That Guy (Nov 19, 2013)

So about this rabbit, beast and monkey you mentioned, Phil . . . ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2013)

That Guy said:


> So about this rabbit, beast and monkey you mentioned, Phil . . . ?



A rabbit, a beast and a monkey
All went out to sea in a ship
They went for the sun 
And they went for the fun
But they mainly went just for a dip ...


----------

